# Milorganite Substitute



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I am looking to add Milorganite but due to 2 things I can't

Cost and availibility

I would like to get the N ext 18-0-1 but again the cost due to my yard being a larger size


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Unfortunately if you think that Milo is too expensive, then you're not going to find anything else fully organic for a better price. That's kind of how it goes with organics, they are much more expensive.

Personally I would look to see if there are any local fertilizer companies that use the same process as Milorganite up in Milwaukee do eg. taking sewage and turning it into fert. In Mass we have BayState fert which is local Boston poop, I know NJ does the same with OceanGrow. There's gotta be someone taking Chicago poop and turning it in for profit.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

One, you can't use what you cant buy.. I can look around but unsure where to look...


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

saidtheblueknight said:


> Unfortunately if you think that Milo is too expensive, then you're not going to find anything else fully organic for a better price. That's kind of how it goes with organics, they are much more expensive.
> 
> Personally I would look to see if there are any local fertilizer companies that use the same process as Milorganite up in Milwaukee do eg. taking sewage and turning it into fert. In Mass we have BayState fert which is local Boston poop, I know NJ does the same with OceanGrow. There's gotta be someone taking Chicago poop and turning it in for profit.


Home Depot had Purely Organics 10-0-2 (a bag is 25 lbs) for $19 delivered. That's $7.60 / lb N vs $7.81 / lb N of Milorganite.

Granted it has no iron, but it's readily available.

Check if you can get Milorganite for greens (smaller prill, 50 lbs for $20) from a local nursery.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Check what is available at Site One - https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GCEU_enUS821US821&q=site+one+chicago+il&npsic=0&rflfq=1&rlha=0&rllag=41958239,-87989985,19582&tbm=lcl&ved=2ahUKEwjg05nznLzjAhWOr1kKHTr5CWQQjGp6BAgKECo&tbs=lrf:!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:4&rldoc=1#rlfi=hd:;si:;mv:!1m2!1d42.163320000000006!2d-87.8673239!2m2!1d41.512861!2d-88.28788610000001!3m12!1m3!1d315089.78193367925!2d-88.077605!3d41.8380905!2m3!1f0!2f0!3f0!3m2!1i154!2i318!4f13.1;tbs:lrf:!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:4


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

If you want organic, you could try SBM (soy bean meal). You should be able to get that pretty cheap at a local farm/ag supply.

You could also try finding Sustane products, which are at least partially organic. Not sure what their available is like around the country. It's fairly easy to find here, but that might only be because it's manufactured just south of the Twin Cities metro. I found their 18-1-8 product for about $4.50/lb N from a local supplier.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

This is at Lowe's.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Matthew_73 said:


> I am looking to add Milorganite but due to 2 things I can't
> 
> Cost and availibility
> 
> I would like to get the N ext 18-0-1 but again the cost due to my yard being a larger size


More of a top dressing than a fertilizer but might be useful...

Downers Grove:
https://www.dgsd.org/biosolids/

Metropolitan Water Reclamation District Greater Chicago
https://mwrd.org/biosolids

Give 'em a call and see what they have...

Murph


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Could I put a low nitrogen based feed fertilizer with it or after I apply a Milorganite product?


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Home Depot had Purely Organics 10-0-2 (a bag is 25 lbs) for $19 delivered. That's $7.60 / lb N vs $7.81 / lb N of Milorganite.


I am considering using this every other application. I use Menards natural fertilizer (4-3-0) but this stuff at 10-0-2 would be a nice complement to it.

Here is the link to the Menards stuff which I basically consider a Milorganite substitute:

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/lawn-plant-care/lawn-fertilizers/natural-lawn-fertilizer-2-500-sq-ft/260-1210/p-1543303627526-c-1463608034795.htm?tid=2798614417022090103&ipos=2


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Wish it had more iron in it


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

How big is your lawn? Your profile says 3k sqft? Is that correct? That doesn't seem to be in the usual cost prohibitive zone... how much are you looking to spend?

Also, why milorganite? It's a good product, for sure, but pretty much the opposite end of the spectrum from the other N-ext product you mentioned. Milorganite is a granular slow release organic. Green punch is a liquid synthetic (with some additional biostimulants ).

Not trying to be adversarial, just trying to understand your goal/thoughts to guide any recommendations I could give.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Total is 7. Wooded shade area. Under 8-10 trees. The two pics are areas of concern. I would like to start the bio sim pack.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Check out Screamin Green. It is a mix of bio solids (like milo), other organics, and synthetics. It is significantly cheaper than organics alone. I have purchased it at SiteOne like @ericgautier mentioned above.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Matthew_73 said:


> I am looking to add Milorganite but due to 2 things I can't
> 
> Cost and availibility
> 
> I would like to get the N ext 18-0-1 but again the cost due to my yard being a larger size


With your location (Illinois) I'd highly suggest trying out the Menards product that CPA Nerd suggested. It is basically a Milorganite equivalent -- same stuff, but a little cheaper because it's not the name brand. Menards also regularly has good discounted sales.



CPA Nerd said:


> I use Menards natural fertilizer (4-3-0)...
> 
> Here is the link to the Menards stuff which I basically consider a Milorganite substitute:
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/lawn-plant-care/lawn-fertilizers/natural-lawn-fertilizer-2-500-sq-ft/260-1210/p-1543303627526-c-1463608034795.htm?tid=2798614417022090103&ipos=2


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

+1 @ken-n-nancy. Good call.

Murph


----------

